# 1/35 and 1/32 scales



## nunchuck (Sep 28, 2006)

Greetings, I was checking out this really cool looking diorama from this website. 
"Fallen Eagle"  
And I was wondering if it is possible to put a 1/32 plane among 1/35 figures and vehicles? Would the 1/32 scale plane be a bit too big. Or is there no real difference in size? AFAIK, I haven’t seen any 1/35 scale model planes in online stores, stores in the outside world, or some online auction sites. I would like to do a diorama like a Luftwaffe airfield or an underground tunnel with those secret Luftwaffe x-planes allied troops found at the end of the war. Thanks ahead for any response I get.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

nunchuck said:


> Greetings, I was checking out this really cool looking diorama from this website.
> "Fallen Eagle"
> And I was wondering if it is possible to put a 1/32 plane among 1/35 figures and vehicles? Would the 1/32 scale plane be a bit too big. Or is there no real difference in size? AFAIK, I haven’t seen any 1/35 scale model planes in online stores, stores in the outside world, or some online auction sites. I would like to do a diorama like a Luftwaffe airfield or an underground tunnel with those secret Luftwaffe x-planes allied troops found at the end of the war. Thanks ahead for any response I get.


You're looking at a roughly 9% difference. In human figures and sized uniform items such as helmets, there's enough variety in real-life that there is overlap in the sizes. 

In exactly measured scale models of machinery, you may be looking at a noticeable difference, however. You may be able to use a forced perspective to clean up any differences, however.


----------

